# AI hydra or radions and why



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking at changing my T5's for LED. Hydra and radion are the ones I'm considering because of people's success with them and the programability of them. 

What I want to know is why you choose either or if you have them and why. 

The Hydra 52 HD has caught my attention but is $800. Not sure if I want to spend that much on lighting. 

I have a 75 gal.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Whats wrong with the new Kessil AP700?

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Kessil-AP700-LED-Fixture-w-built-in-WiFi.html

I looked at all the hydra and Radion and after everything I read I went with the Radion xr15 it's a great light extremely controllable and over all very stylish. But I the found out that two tanks I really liked the look of their corals, one had Radion xr15 and the other one the owner was buying xr30 for the tank. That information sold me.

Deeznutz on this forum has them, check out his thread.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Personally I've had nothing but aggravation with AI products 
Mostly connectivity issues and I gave up - never again 

Love, love, love my Kessil A360W - amazing lights that can't be beat !


----------



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

I currently have 3 Hydra 26 with the director. It was a little bit of a pain to get them set up the first time but once they updating and I set up the cloud setup to control them over my phone they have been pretty solid. Other than the hiccup at the beginning I love them.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I have had no issues with my Hydra's and director. I switched from Radions to Hydra


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

ruckuss said:


> I have had no issues with my Hydra's and director. I switched from Radions to Hydra


The reason?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

I much prefer the AI programming over the EcoSmartLive.

With that said, Radions have MUCH better light spread. The AI's have terrible optics with zero options for wide angle lenses.

On a 75G, all you need are two XR15 Pro.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I use both Radions and a Prime. While I do prefer both the light and controllability of the Radions, the cost difference is massive, and the preference is minor. Neither allow me to use their native ap through my Apex and I am constantly relying on my WIFI for either, and the poorly programmed Reeflink for the Radions.

When it is all said and done with the tank mount, the wifi capability, the XR15 costs at least 3-3.5x more than an AI Prime. I ran both lights on the same tank and I liked them both equally. I think if the lighting systems were closer to the same cost to cover the same area, the Radions are better. The way I see it your money goes much further buying the AI products that have Ecotech guts anyways at 1/3 the cost.

I wish either of the lights had some basic buttons that did reasonable things. I am so sick of applications crashing on my phone, and the terrible uptime on my Reeflink.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

The AI prime is an amazing value. It also has built-in controller so you don't need an AI Director to control the lights wirelesly from your pc or phone.

We have one setup in our shop on demo if you want to see it in action. The light spread is more like 18-20" so 2 would work on your 75G but it would be less light spread than the XR15's.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmm all very useful info. Thanks everybody. Cost is obviously going to play a factor so I'll def have to take all this into consideration. 


Cheers


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a little sad that my Reeflink disconnects for a few hours a day despite it being connected through Ethernet when the built in wifi on the Prime has yet to stutter. My Reeflink already had to be sent in as it stopped connecting to anything.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

i thought the reef link is only needed to program the light ormake changes?

i didnt get one because i figure once the light is setup by the website with the usb cable thats provided i may never need to change the program if im getting success/


----------

